
A new ggplot is here - stared
http://blog.yhat.com/posts/new-ggplot.html
======
stared
Great, I though that project is frozen. And I am a big fan of ggplot2, often
inside IPython Notebooks doing %%R just to use it.

In any case: why "+", not chaining?

\- more Pythonic (not important)

\- no namespace pollution (important)

\- cleaner code

In any case, even ggvis is moving that way. (OK, more in a functional flavour,
but effectively the same things as chaining.)

